# November 2010 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations to goingnutsmom for being drawn as the winner of the October give away for two tie downs from Northwest Packgoats.

This month we are giving away another pocket pad from Northwest Packgoats. These pads have a pocket that encompasses the sideboards on your saddle to make the saddle and pad one piece. They are constructed from a thick felt pad with a tough cordura cover. 
[attachment=0:h0a0x4y0]PocketPads.jpg[/attachment:h0a0x4y0] (saddle pictured but not included)
Several styles allow them to fit saddles made by any manufacturer. Your choice of color.

As always....simply reply to this post by the end of the month to be entered to win.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

toss my name in that hat! i ain't won nothin' yet but, hey, ya never know!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## cdludwick (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd love to have this!


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Sign me up, Rex!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

yup, me too


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I've got to win someday!


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in !!


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

yes please :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

One thing I do not like about these pads.
They cover up the pretty saddle finish I
did. LOL

I do not need it now. But will in the future.


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

Its worth a try!


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Terri and Rex. It was lovely meeting you today - thanks for all the help. What fun to be entered in the drawing! Harriet


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Sign me up please.


----------



## imported_Brady (Nov 11, 2010)

Sign me up. By the way anyone tracking the first pack goat to summit peaks?


----------



## art in ny (Feb 6, 2010)

count me and obie in


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

Orange please!

Karen, the Goat lady.


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Those are very nice. PLease add my name to the drawing
Sam B


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool...sign us up and thanks!


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

love to have it please count me in!!!!!!


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

hey count me in for green


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The boys would love to be in on a new pad. Thanks Rex.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Well count us in again.. could always use one. Hope all doing well.


----------



## mal2280 (Oct 6, 2010)

Count me in too!

Thanks
Martha


----------



## canyonrim88 (Jun 30, 2010)

Whoo hoo! Count me in!


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

Please count me in. Thanks!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the pocket pad is idahonancy! Congratulations!!


----------

